# Does post trib entail historic premillennialism?



## RamistThomist (Mar 5, 2018)

This is a thought experiment I am trying to work through: does believing in a posttribulational return entail a belief in historic premillennialism?


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 6, 2018)

It depends on whether one is holding to postmil of the classic variety, or the one that also has Theonomy and Reconstructionism built into it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 6, 2018)

Dachaser said:


> It depends on whether one is holding to postmil of the classic variety, or the one that also has Theonomy and Reconstructionism built into it.



I said post trib, not postmillennial.


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 6, 2018)

BayouHuguenot said:


> I said post trib, not postmillennial.


You are right, as I read it and still saw it saying postmil.
A postribulation rapture would mean that happens at the second coming of Christ, so would indeed fit into historical premil theology.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 8, 2018)

BayouHuguenot said:


> This is a thought experiment I am trying to work through: does believing in a posttribulational return entail a belief in historic premillennialism?


No. Post-trib is a subset of dispensationalism which does not fit with historic premillennialism. It requires a literal 7 year tribulation, with the bifurcation of the Gentile and Jewish churches, etc. At least in my reading, those particular fundamentals of dispensationalism were not part of historic premil. Correct me if I'm wrong though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 8, 2018)

Puritan Sailor said:


> No. Post-trib is a subset of dispensationalism which does not fit with historic premillennialism. It requires a literal 7 year tribulation, with the bifurcation of the Gentile and Jewish churches, etc. At least in my reading, those particular fundamentals of dispensationalism were not part of historic premil. Correct me if I'm wrong though...



You are correct in that it is a subset of disp. But many historic premil guys (Blomberg, Bruce Demarest) do hold that Christ will come after the Tribulation. When I was historic premil that was my view. I'm just wondering if one entails the other.


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 9, 2018)

Puritan Sailor said:


> No. Post-trib is a subset of dispensationalism which does not fit with historic premillennialism. It requires a literal 7 year tribulation, with the bifurcation of the Gentile and Jewish churches, etc. At least in my reading, those particular fundamentals of dispensationalism were not part of historic premil. Correct me if I'm wrong though...


Historical premils would still tend to see a literal final Antichrist, the great Tribulation as still future, at least in how I understand it.


----------

